# Overclock ACER Aspire 4736G



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

i think i want to overclock my laptop which is ACER Aspire 4736G laptop, but i think it would need lots of items ? what does it affect on my laptop ? will it overheat my laptop ? anything on my laptop will be burn ? is it overclocking bad for laptop ?

need laptop specifications ?

thanks


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt that you will have any Bios features to overclock. Yes, if you could overclock heat would be an issue.


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

which bios needed ??


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overclocking a laptop is a BAD idea. Laptops lack virtually everything needed for safe and effective overclocking.

Most laptops do not have the BIOS settings for overclocking. Overclocking creates extra heat which laptops are poorly equipped to handle. Many run hot even at stock speeds.

While it may be possible to overclock your laptop the results are not going to be very satisfactory and the risks will be high. You are strongly advised to forget the idea.

Overclocking is best done on home-built desktop systems where the builder can control the quality and specifications of the components used.


----------



## riolaw (Sep 23, 2010)

ok i will not overclock


----------

